# "Do Something" Contest



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi, we've decided, _for absolutely no reason_, to throw a totally-legitimate contest. It's open to any and all applicants, Also, it's multi-community, so ranks/status on any community is irrelevant. The deadline for any submissions is:*Sunday the 15th of April 2012 at 10:00PM GMT/UTC.*​​





To enter, all you need to do is to make something. Naturally there must be actual proof that your entry was made (so you can't just claim something that doesn't exist). You may make an unlimited number of submissions, and there are no restrictions as to what the content is (it can be done on a computer, or made in real life and photographed, or anything else). Additionally, all entries will be put into a raffle, for an undisclosed prize.
Full details/guidelines/rules are available below.

Up for grabs are an assortment of prizes, the list will grow depending on the number of applicants. Prizes are non-hierarchial, but may be selected by winners (i.e. first prize gets to pick any of the below).

*Deus Ex 3: Human Revolution*
Award-winning, highly-anticipated prequal to Deus Ex.
Outstanding visuals, audio and astounding plot.




*Trine*
Innovative puzzle-game with a cult-following.
Simple and brilliant.



(also included are Shadowgrounds and Shadowgrounds Survivor)

*HyperCube Model**



A four-dimensional object rendered in our humble three.
Quite literally out-of-this world, as we're sure your entry will be.
(courtesy of ShapeWays)
**will require a valid address*

*Free VPS with StormCom**





3 months free unmetered VPS.
512MB RAM, 100GB diskspace.
Available managed or unmanaged.
** requires valid email-address, terms of service apply*


*Rules*
All submissions must be made by the content owner(s). Plagurised entries will be discounted, and will not count towards either the main competition or the raffle.
Any Minecraft-based submissions must be created on either (at this time) The Depths, or The Archives' Minecraft servers. This is to ensure authenticity of entries (if you represent a Minecraft server and would like to participate, please contact StormBit).
Both the terms of this contest and the pool of awardable items is subject to change, with retroactive effect. This is to ensure that all entries abide by the same terms.
Prizes are non-exchangable. Additionally the full number of awards will remain undisclosed until after the contest is closed.
Any and all content is suitable for entry, Community rules permitting. However, winning content from _"Antoligy's Steam Giveaway Contest Thing"_ is expressively forbidden
This contest is open to all, as in "Anyone, Anywhere", with the sole exception being those who are judging.
While Judge's decisions are final, if there are any disputes with how our judging process has been conducted, there will be a 72 hour period in which to express any concerns. After this, any inconsistencies will be resolved at the discression of the Judges.


----------



## Smoldy (Apr 1, 2012)

Okay!

I will do something!

Edit: I assume it is cool for us to post the entry's here

In any case here is a strange shape with a face on it flipping off waving at a circle (kinda) with a sad face surrounded by black fuzzy blobs with a strange filter, enjoy!

(also text proves I made it)


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 1, 2012)

Are there any categories of "something" involved? How is "something" graded? By degree of complexy/difficulty or just the final effect?


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 1, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Are there any categories of "something" involved? How is "something" graded? By degree of complexy/difficulty or just the final effect?


Collective opinions as to the final effect. That said, complexity rarely goes unrewarded, as can be seen from the previous list of winners.


----------



## yuyuyup (Apr 1, 2012)

I will resubmit my pizza dog political statement


----------



## Cyan (Apr 1, 2012)

Some of my drawing entries:

I made that 


For a 3DSmax contest with theme : Time


I also did that on a deluxe paint-like program:





And finally, one of my best drawing, done on Oekaki board:


 based on this photo


----------



## Gahars (Apr 1, 2012)

Do something? But that requires _doing_ something!

Well, here's one thing I made for class after discovering there was a band named Blue October:





And here's another, using NASA's recently released, super high definition picture of the Earth:





If I can think of anything else worth posting, I'll be sure to do that.

EDIT: Alright, I thought of something else. I used photoshop to add on to this gif.






EDIT PART 2: I also made this gif with a recent Harry Partridge video. 






If you need me to post the PSD file as proof, just let me know.


----------



## Smoldy (Apr 2, 2012)

Also surely my awesome sig counts -






For proof here is the .psd file - http://www.qfpost.com/file/d?g=Q66QXGGPR


----------



## Skelletonike (Apr 2, 2012)

Seems interesting, but I'm curious about something, does it have to be stuff made on the computer, or can it be something made physically as well?
Proven with pics obv.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 2, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Seems interesting, but I'm curious about something, does it have to be stuff made on the computer, or can it be something made physically as well?
> Proven with pics obv.


Of course, should I ammend the first post to clarify?


----------



## Skelletonike (Apr 2, 2012)

Antoligy said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > Seems interesting, but I'm curious about something, does it have to be stuff made on the computer, or can it be something made physically as well?
> ...


Yeah, if you could.


Not to make a double post, so I'll use my current papercraft in the making one of the submissions. xP
I'll take some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 11, 2012)

Just *bumping* this thread, to let you guys know that there are some pretty decent entries from the other sites participating, and that the Binding of Isaac is likely to be added to the prize pool.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Apr 11, 2012)

I made a ghetto iHome dock for my Zen: Vision M. I've since torn it apart but I still have parts of it if you need further proof that I made it.


Spoiler


----------



## Cyan (Apr 11, 2012)

I don't have a steam account and don't need a storage space so I don't wish to win, I just wanted to show what I made   
I thought more users will post, but if you have another forum full of good submission then it's good


----------



## Zorua (Apr 11, 2012)

This is what I did to Cyanogen mod 7 in my spare time. 


Spoiler



http://db.tt/qu3HYiic
http://db.tt/ycM5npYe
http://db.tt/w0KirT91
http://db.tt/WVFkV3Da
http://db.tt/vf12lmZN
http://db.tt/p6L4HwBT


----------



## Forstride (Apr 11, 2012)

Note, this is mainly just a tech demo, so don't expect anything amazing.  I haven't worked on the game in months either, but I plan on picking up development again this summer.



Spoiler








_Winner of "Best of Zelda" for NCFC 2011!_​


*Introduction*

The Legend of Zelda: Path of Revelation is a Zelda fan game that aims to introduce modern game mechanics into the classic 3/4 top down style of TLoZ: ALttP.  The game centers around a sacred area known as the Path of Revelation, which the Sages use to
"choose" the next Hero when one is needed.  I don't want to reveal too much of the story, so I can't explain much more.

The game will feature 11 dungeons, 3 of which are sort of "training" dungeons, and essentially side-quests that the inhabitants of areas near them give you.  The remaining 8 are full dungeons which will be quite large in size, and revolve around a specific elemental theme, and a main puzzle.  For instance, the earth temple (The actual name will be "Sandstone Alcove") has a main puzzle dealing with cracked floors, kind of like some areas in Pokemon games.

And last but not least, the game will have a lot of interactivity between NPCs, and the land (Which is a new region known as Caleron) itself.  For instance, an NPC might give you a sidequest that you can only complete in a certain season, or during certain weather.  This also means that there will be terrain changes for certain seasons, and during certain weather.  Of course, there will be more in-depth NPC interactivity not related to seasons/weather, like NPCs getting into arguments with one another, and affecting sidequests they may give you, or say if they run a shop, the prices may go up due to the shop owner's anger.

*Screenshots*




























*Download*
.EXE + Music
*Controls*


Arrow Keys - Move Link/Epona, move through menu selections, aim the bow/hookshot
Z - Action/Talk/Read/Play Gemshorn/Get on Epona/Reel Fish/Get on King of Red Lions
X - Sword/Close Gemshorn box/Get off Epona/Scroll to end of text/Get off King of Red Lions
A,S,D - Use Items/Select items from inventory/Play Gemshorn
Enter - Pause/Inventory
Q - Go to the pause menu to the left
E - Go to the pause menu to the right
Ctrl - Hide/Unhide shading overlay
1,2,3,4,5 - Change weather
Mouse wheel - Increase/Decrease Time
Spacebar - Pause/Resume time flow
F4 - Fullscreen

*Current Features*
Time/Day System
Seasons
Weather
HUD
Text Engine
Instrument/Songs
Inventory
Map
Quest Status
Saving/Loading
Epona
Boat (Only in the Fishing Hole for now)
1 Dungeon (Patierna Shrine)
*Items:*

Deku Nuts
Slingshot
Bombs
Boomerang
Gemshorn of Sorrow
Bow & Arrows
Fire Arrows
Bomb Arrows
Rod of Growth
Megaton Hammer
Hookshot
Cyclone Vase
Lens of Truth
Fishing Rod
Shade Cloak
Bottles
Pictobox
*Credits*


Myself - All of the engine so far, except what's listed below.
Lukearentz - Typewriter Text Engine
Xander - Link sprites
Darklink - Epona sprites
Calvein - Tree sprites
TRM - Item sprites for HUD
Muzzle - Hearts script
xot - Desaturation script
Takam - Water/Cabin/misc tiles
SuperMarioMaster91 - NPC/Misc. sprites



And yes, I just copypasta'd this from my ZFGC thread.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 11, 2012)

Jensen pixel-art (assistance of Invedit for materials) with Antoligy in glowstone (to profess my love, no not really). Took more effort that I expected but I think it came out okay.


Spoiler









Save file



Although I know I'm going to lose after seeing a *certain someone's* entry in the other forum. OH WELL.


----------



## Forstride (Apr 11, 2012)

Wait, why would you use invedit?  Have you not heard of creative mode?  Lol.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 11, 2012)

TDWP FTW said:


> Wait, why would you use invedit?  Have you not heard of creative mode?  Lol.


...
Oh god, I totally forgot about that. Stupid me.


----------



## smealum (Apr 11, 2012)

Well I just happen to have been working on something useless for the past few days, so I guess I might as well enter. 
Hopefully this will become the foundation to a game, but right now it's nothing more than a "tech demo" (and even calling it that is pushing it).
So basically at this point it's a planet generation and rendering engine. The idea is to make planets with billions of blocks and then have them be modifiable (to an extent). Kind of like minecraft in space. Right now I've nailed the seamless transition between space and surface, and that's pretty much it. It's very rough at the moment, but I hope to make it a little easier on the eyes before the end of the contest. 



Spoiler: screenshots



From space all the way down to the surface :




And again, in glorious color and wireframe :




Toying with multiple planets :


----------



## notmeanymore (Apr 11, 2012)

So this "something" has to be visual art of some kind? It couldn't be say, an indie game or film or literature?


----------



## Forstride (Apr 11, 2012)

TehSkull said:


> So this "something" has to be visual art of some kind? It couldn't be say, an indie game or film or literature?


It can be literally anything.  You could take a shit in your hand and it'd count.


----------



## smealum (Apr 11, 2012)

TehSkull said:


> So this &quot;something&quot; has to be visual art of some kind? It couldn't be say, an indie game or film or literature?


Well I hope it doesn't have to be visual art, because I'd hardly call my own something that. 
Speaking of which, will I have to post an executable or will a video be enough ?


----------



## Depravo (Apr 11, 2012)

I made this years ago when photoshop was something new and exciting.



Spoiler












I don't expect to win.


----------



## notmeanymore (Apr 11, 2012)

smealum said:


> TehSkull said:
> 
> 
> > So this &quot;something&quot; has to be visual art of some kind? It couldn't be say, an indie game or film or literature?
> ...


This. If I was going to submit my game (which I don't think I will considering it's nowhere near show worthy yet) I wouldn't want to be giving out an executable just yet.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 11, 2012)

TehSkull said:


> smealum said:
> 
> 
> > TehSkull said:
> ...


Either way, the content was created by you right? There's no problem with submitting videos of things.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Apr 11, 2012)

Flipnote I made awhile back.

http://flipnote.hatena.com/[email protected]/movie/5810E1_0A4F678C01822_025

Stats:

Viewed 38,256.

Downloaded 1552 times.

Recieved 37242 stars.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Apr 11, 2012)

Can we enter more than one thing or change our entry? I'm currently working on a DS homebrew that I would like to enter if I finish it in time.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 11, 2012)

Bobbyloujo said:


> Can we enter more than one thing or change our entry? I'm currently working on a DS homebrew that I would like to enter if I finish it in time.


Unlimited entries are permitted.


----------



## smealum (Apr 13, 2012)

Well here's a video of my thing : (now featuring a whole solar system) (ok it's actually just 5 planets and a moon but whatever) (...and the sun is actually just a giant yellow planet atm)
[yt]o9XCosxS3fk[/yt]
Still extremely rough so don't expect anything amazing, but at least the basics work. I've only been at it for a few days so I'm sure it'll get better in the future. Not sure it'll get much better before the deadline though. 
(also, the video capture software keeps crashing after about two and a half minutes so I can't make a much better video...)
(and the video quality sucks, sorry about that)

edit : and here's a galaxy (extremely, extremely rough)


Spoiler











edit : galaxy video
[yt]kW5qtyz-qVY[/yt]


----------



## DCG (Apr 15, 2012)

Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler











Warning: Big images!

(pff, that took some time to upload and paste in a post....)

This is a Cheese coating remover I made for a school porject 
Took me 2 weeks to build and is unfotunately only 75% complete, it contains 57 unique parts in this version.
I build this in Autodesk Inventor 2012, it contains  a lot of constraints (keeps everything together) and I didn't bother to count those -.-"

I did not make the "background", this is one of the standard backgrounds.

Hope you guys and girls like it 

Edit. Got all the files that make this assembly to prove it's mine 
(although a classmate's name's are on half of the technical drawing's we needed to make, caus he checked them because I didn't have the time at that moment)

Edit2.
A quick render of my "first" CAD project, took me 4/5 weeks to build due to inexperience 



Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler










This one even moves the clamp if the handle is squeezed.


----------



## benbop1992 (Apr 15, 2012)

Well, Benbop is a painter, and Benbop has painted these.



Spoiler











Spoiler













The one on thr right is a leader type, and the one on the left is a understudy thing, I think.
Took me a day in total to paint, and half of today to finish them.


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 15, 2012)

Made a couple of banners for GBAtemp's Facebook Community page, to pretty it up a bit.

Decided to parody common stereotypes of Facebook with GBAtemp's mascot, Tempy! Two variations below, literally finished this a few minutes ago, you guys are the first to be seeing this:













*If you want a quick snapshot walkthrough of the process, check out the images in the spoilertag below:*



Spoiler


----------



## Forstride (Apr 15, 2012)

Figured I'd submit one last thing.  Just whipped in up in the past hour for the hell of it.



Spoiler



*Emergency Alert System Generator*​




*Introduction:*

I'm sure most of you have seen, or at least heard of Emergency Alert System broadcasts.  It's a system used to send alerts over TV, radio, and other forms of communication for things like tornado warnings, presidential messages, or most of the time, just tests to make sure the system is running when the time is needed.

I got bored today, and after watching a mock EAS broadcast that admittedly creeped me the heck out at first, I decided to make a little app so I could generate my own.

Anyways, this program allows you to generate realistic looking EAS broadcasts.  You can type in the name of the threat (Default is Tornado), type of threat (Default is Warning), group that issued the alert (Default is National Weather Service), and the message that scrolls along.

This is not to be used as an actual broadcasting tool, and it is just for fun.  I am not responsible for anything that results from you using this program.

*Controls:*

Space (Hold) - Static Effect
Enter (Hold) - Blank/mute broadcast
F4 - Toggle windowed/fullscreen mode
F9 - Screenshot

*Screenshot:*






*Download:*

http://www.mediafire.com/?a8lw923ovbvokn1

*Credits:*

- MoaCube for their Film Grain Example
- parabolix for his EAS warning tone
- Jace for his continuous static sound


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Apr 16, 2012)

Missed the deadline and my game isn't even close to being finished. Ah well. Even though it's past a deadline, I'd still like to share a graphic that I'm particularly proud of.



Spoiler


----------

